# His cries for attention?



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey everyone! So I made a board a little while ago about bonding with my new cockatiel. I got him to step-up for the first time ever recently! But I think it was a fluke because he's gone back to being completely afraid of my hands.  

Anyway, I'm still trying to bond with the little guy. He's extremely spoiled and gets what he wants when he wants it. I just can't deny that cute little face of his.. Every morning when he wakes up, he lets out a very loud cry repeatedly until I wake up, uncover his cage, and open the cage door. Unfortunately for me this happens every morning at 7am and I never get the chance to sleep in on a late work day.. Usually letting him out would be enough to satisfy him, but now he continues to cry even after climbing up to his play perch. Sometimes he's facing the window so I figure "oh, maybe he wants to look outside" and I open the blinds. He'll make a few pleasant sounds and then return to crying. And by crying I don't mean screaming, but for sure a very loud, shrill call that can be heard across the whole house. (It is the same sound he makes whenever I leave the room and will not stop until I return) I gave him some millet to see if that's what he was crying for. He nibbled on it a little bit and returned to the calls once again. He also will cry if I try to lay down while he's out, or if I watch any videos on my computer, or if I sit with my back to him, or if my boyfriend is visiting me(this one is kinda funny but my boyfriend gets irritated). I also found that yesterday, while I was at work, my roommate texted me to let me know he had been crying all day after I left. I just bought him a bunch of new toys and a gym to stimulate him so I have no idea if he's just bored or if he really longs for my attention. I do talk to him and look at him while doing so, I offer him my hand or access to my bed where I usually am sitting, but the calling won't stop. 

What should I do? I am doing my best to be patient but I can't expect my roommates to be. The sound is very disruptive and I would love to train him to be a bit quieter. Advice?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

He seems to be being a brat bird, try using a perch to get him to step up. Also try target training and whistling, it gives them some stimulation and instead of screaming throughout the day he could whistle nice songs


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

It can complicate things when you live with others who are also affected by a bird's behavior.

I really don't want my birds waking me up in the morning. The way I have dealt with it is to cover the cage with a dark brown sheet at night. It is a good quality sheet, not sheer at all. Also, I keep the windows closed so that the birds are not stimulated to call out because of the birds outside. This works for me. The birds are quiet until I get up. When they hear me moving around, the budgies will chirp a bit, but the cockatiels don't. I am generally up for about an hour before I uncover them. This is to control their hormones, especially now that it is turning spring here.

My birds are stimulated to call and chirp if the TV is on (and they are uncovered) or if there is music. I really cannot expect them to be silent if any of this is going on in the house. If the bird is bothering your roommate, can they be placed in another room where he cannot see her? If your bird is calling to birds outside, this may be very hard to stop, unless you have good soundproofing windows.

I wonder whether your bird is getting enough sleep? If he is getting up at 7 am, this means he should be getting dark time by about 7 pm. You might find that increasing his dark time could improve his temperament. This may also give you some time with your boyfriend in the evening without the bird demanding your attention. My birds get dark time starting at about 9 pm, and I uncover them at about 10 am. 

I hope you can find a solution.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Um. If he is facing the Window and he does it when you leave the room it could be flock calling. He may hear birds outside that he is calling to and when you leave the room he calls to you. You can set up a flock call in return (mine is a wolf whistle) that you use when you leave the room and he calls. This let's him know that you aren't far away.

If he is calling to wild birds outside... I'm afraid I don't have much in the way of ideas to make it stop.


----------



## Sunnyvmx (Feb 8, 2013)

He may settle down and become quieter with another cockatiel friend. I find that training is easier with two birds than with just one. The competition for the millet spray speeds up the lessons and the birds gain confidence from each other. There won't be any flock calls unless the birds get separated from each other.


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

He is definitely trying to be the boss here. I think a lot of these suggestions are good - get good, decent dark covers for him, gently tell him "no" a couple of times and then ignore him. Make him earn treats (like millet) by quieting down and listening to you. Giving him millet when he's loud seems like it's an encouragement of bad behavior. Every little thing he does gets a response from you, so turn the tables. Pay attention to him when he's being quiet (or quit*er*), praise him for listening, and keep him covered up until you're ready. Reassert the role that you're the parent, and he's the kid, and you're the one calling the shots. It can take a while, but if you're consistent and loving at the same time, he'll come around.


----------



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh I love how quick you all are to respond. <3 

I cover his cage with a very dark cloth already. I've tested peeking in when the cage is covered and it is pitch black. Though since we have no AC here, I do keep my window open and so it's very possible he hears the birds outside. I'll try closing it tonight and see where that goes. The cries this morning were absolutely awful. Just like the loudest shrieking I've heard him do yet! 

He's a beautiful, adorable bird and I know he has a good temperament. He's not violent at all, probably just bratty as you have mentioned. I would honestly LOVE to get another cockatiel. I'm kind of obsessed with how lovely they are (the look, the colors, the singing oh my gosh!) But is that really a good idea? If I did it, I'd have to find a breeder who hand raises their babies. One of my cockatiel's problems is that he wasn't hand fed or raised so he's just deathly afraid of hands. I'm still working on that, but of course it takes time depending on the bird. I also got my cockatiel originally because I wanted a companion since my mother had me get rid of my dog last year. (I live in the LA area so if any of you know any breeders out here you'd like to suggest I'd grandly appreciate it!) If I got another cockatiel wouldn't the birds most likely just bond to one another and completely ignore me? Not trying to sound ignorant I'm just new to cockatiels and birds in general so I suppose asking doesn't hurt. I'm aware it could depend on the personality of the birds and how they may change as they mature but.. as a general consensus I'd like to know. The birds would most likely never be separated into different rooms at any time because when in my house when one bird comes out, so does the other (my parrotlet, and the two never come into contact just FYI) 
But cockatiels can't be sexed until they reach a certain age right? I'd really love to avoid females and their egg-laying periods.. mmm I will do more research too. 

My roommates are actually housemates and they have their own rooms. They haven't really complained to me, I just don't want it to get to the point where they need to. Especially not if I plan on bringing home another bird. They are lovely people and we are like a small family so I'm not worried about them telling me to get rid of my bird or anything like that, I just want to be fair to them as they all work full time jobs and deserve their rest in the morning and on weekends. 

Again thanks for your replies! You're all the best~


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Closing the Window may help, but it might not block out all the noises from outside birds so just keep that in mind if that is the reason. Good luck!


----------



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

@Diane~ I do believe you replied to my older thread on accident, haha.  
I only have two birds. My tiel and my parrotlet. I may have fumbled at some point if I mentioned two others. I'll try to get some nice pictures up as soon as I can! 

No luck this morning.. woke me right at 7 as usual.  Now he's sitting up on his play perch distracted by food..


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, Imouto.
Yes, you are right about me replying to the wrong thread. I'm glad you read it anyway.

I am having struggles with my own birds right now: trying to get them back into the cage when I need to. It is very difficult!


----------



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

So I visited some breeders today just to kind of see what my options might be if I decided on another baby. (I'm really leaning towards it. I know it's a toss up as far as if the two birds will get along but regardless I have been wanting a second bird. I'm just hoping for the best!) Unfortunately I was kind of.. disappointed. Each bird, while incredible well behaved (stepped up with no issues, didn't bite, didn't try to fly away), looked.. damaged. I guess that's the best way I can put it. One had his/her? tail feathers all splayed out and ripped up and even one feather was bent with the broken piece hanging on for dear life... another baby had a bit of a bald patch the size of a thumbtack on the back of his/her head and it was quite red. There were also a few other spots of red on the yellow feathers that looked like injuries. Not normal. When I got home I sanitized my hands like crazy just out of fear that the birds could've been carrying something.. I don't know. I didn't ask why the birds looked the way they did because I didn't want to be rude.. also the whole situation just freaked me out. The breeders were really nice though. Maybe it's possible the few damaged looking birds got in a tussle at some point? I can't conclude much but I opted out of buying. 

*sigh* But even just having a cockatiel rest on my finger with no fuss was a wonderful experience.. my baby is such a hissy loud mouth! But what can I say? I adore him


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

When I got Silver his tail feathers were all broken off. They still have not regrown (2 months later), but I think they will.

He was the friendliest of the bunch. I feel I was lucky to get him. If his tail feathers had not been damaged, someone else may have scooped him up!

However, this doesn't mean it's what is right for you. I would say go with your instincts. But, I don't think it's rude to ask "what happened to his tail feathers?"

If a baby is Lutino, it is normal for them to have a small bald spot on the head. I'm not sure about it being red, though.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Baby birds tend to break tail feathers...that's pretty normal since they can be extremely clumsy. Red skin could be mean dehydration or that's the babies pigment. As for other red injuries, where were they on the body? The babies may have been plucked by the parents before weaning.

Go with your gut and let the bird pick you. That's the best way to go about it.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Tequila looked a mess as a baby and his tail still looks horrible over a year later... I regret nothing


----------



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

See these are things I didn't know going into it.  It makes me feel much better knowing these things can be normal. However I also didn't feel a connection with any of the birds, which was the main reason I didn't buy. I'd rather wait and feel that spark.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I think it's good to wait for that connection!


----------

